# Can you turn off LEDs in cases with LED fans?



## dm76

I notice the cases with LED fans and am just wondering if those are constantly on or if they can be turned off and how bright they are.  I am just thinking about if the computer is left on all night and someone is sleeping in the room if it is bright.


----------



## FairDoos

On some cases there is an option to turn off the LED's int he fans i have it as a feature on my Coolermaster Scout case its also on the Coolermaster Sniper. Have a look on Newegg im sure many other cases do this.


----------



## jamesd1981

would be easier not to have led fans.


----------



## FairDoos

jamesd1981 said:


> would be easier not to have led fans.



+1 to this.

If you want lighting in your case i suggest Cold cathodes as im sure almost all of them come with a switch to turn them off :good:


----------



## linkin

I can turn the LED's on the fans in my Scout on and off, there's a button of the front panel.

As for other fans, No idea.

Also, forget cold cathodes, get NZXT LED strips:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=209_111&products_id=15999


----------



## Nanobyte

All lights on PCs are a potential nuisance.  Apart from the sleeping issue per dm76, components like the "On" light can give out a distinctive glow.  It's a "Welcome" sign to any passing burglar.  I cover my light with a piece of card most of the time.


----------



## Drenlin

I use a fan controller to shut off my LED fans at night. I have one non-LED 140mm fan on top that's perfectly fine for ventilating the case at idle.


----------



## ScottALot

linkin said:


> I can turn the LED's on the fans in my Scout on and off, there's a button of the front panel.
> 
> As for other fans, No idea.
> 
> Also, forget cold cathodes, get NZXT LED strips:
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=209_111&products_id=15999



I can vouch for these. They're gorgeous and the PCI power adapter isn't bad to look at.


----------

